# Favorite taco/burrito filling



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 8, 2009)

What's your favorite taco or burrito filling, and how do you make it/them?

Goodweed's Favorite taco filing - Shredded Beef
Ingredients:
1 large chuck roast
2 onions, coarse chop
3 cloves garlic, minced
3 tbs. chopped, fresh cilantro
2 tsp. ground coriander, spread all over the roast after it's seared
Salt
Get your heaviest skillet screaming hot, add a couple tbs. cooking oil and sear all sides of the roast to a deep brown color.  Remove from heat, lightly salt all sides, and place in a slow cooker on low (not "keep warm") setting with the remaining ingredients.  Let cook overnight or while you're at work.  Just before serving, prepare your taco veggies and place in bowls, ready to build tacos.  Have the shredded cheese ready as well.  Remove the meat to a platter and shred with two forks.  Place the shredded beef back into the slow cooker and mix with the juices.  Pour off excess liquid and reserve for making fine gravies or sauces.  Build your tacos and enjoy.

Goodweed's favorite Burrito filling - Carne Asada
Ingredients:
1 skirt or flank steak (about 2 lbs.)
Salt
Freshly ground coarse black pepper
juice of 1 lime
2 tbs. each diced green, yellow, and red bell pepper
1 medium white onion, diced
1 bunch cilantro, minced
Charcoal grill with hot charcoal

Lightly salt the steak and throw on the grill.  Cover and cook for 3 minutes per side.  Remove from the heat and let rest for 10 minutes.  During that time, use the grill to cook some corn on the cob, or other favorites.

Finely dice the steak and mix together with the lime juice, cilantro, pepper, onions and diced bell peppers.  Heat a heavy skillet ofer medium-high heat and add 2 tbs. cooking oil.  Pour the mixture into the pan and saute until the onion is soft and translucent.  Remove from the heat and use to fill the best burritoes ever.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## macro01 (Aug 8, 2009)

wow thanks. i am in the mood for tacos actually and this really helps 
btw, i am new to this site. it looks wonderful & informative


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 8, 2009)

Pork butt, roasted with cumin, garlic, s&p, with some home made green chili.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 8, 2009)

My guys prefer pork but at times I do beef. I use either eye of round or chuck roast, brown them pop in the slow cooker and let it go over night...Toward the end I add my seasonings, sauteed onions,garlic, then add cumin salt and pepper and I leave some of the meat juice..Pork I use the butt, and basically the same seasonings as it is what we all like. Out of this we make at different times of course, tacos, enchiladas, or even meat on french rolls with lettcue , tomatoes, more onions...
kadesma


----------



## babetoo (Aug 8, 2009)

throw two or three beef short ribs in slow cooker. no need to brown first. taco seasoning on top. cook forever, lol , shred meat when it is fork tender. i use on tacos and in burritos.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 8, 2009)

babetoo said:


> throw two or three beef short ribs in slow cooker. no need to brown first. taco seasoning on top. cook forever, lol , shred meat when it is fork tender. i use on tacos and in burritos.


Just picked  up some and will set them cooking tonight...Thanks babe
kades


----------



## babetoo (Aug 8, 2009)

kadesma said:


> Just picked up some and will set them cooking tonight...Thanks babe
> kades


 


you are most welcome. it makes two meals for me. hope u like it.


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 8, 2009)

My wife is a purist... as close to Taco Bell as I can get them, LOL!

Myself, it's Pedro's Beef Burrito Enchilada style...

Lightly brown some nice beef, trimmed of fat. Season with salt, pepper, 
cumin, chili powder. Add a bit of liquid (I use beer or stock), cover and
let braise till soft. 
Add enough enchilada powder to thicken the juices. Serve in a warm flour
tortilla covered with melted cheddar cheese and more of the sauce.

Took me more than 10 years to finally get the actual recipe from the now-closed
restaurant, and I actually had to promise not to publish it until the owner passed...
i just love the internet.


----------



## mexican mama (Aug 28, 2009)

*Fish Tacos with Honey-Cumin Cilantro Slaw and Chipotle Mayo*

I tried Fish taco when we were in Baha...it had cilantro on it, and for the sauce a creamy chipolte mayo...it was one of the best taco i ever had.. If you want to try it you can find the recipe at allaboutmexicanfood.com


----------



## vyapti (Aug 28, 2009)

I cook lentils with 1/3 salsa and 2/3 water.  That, along with spanish rice, tomato, cilantro and guacamole makes for a pretty tasty taco IMO.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 28, 2009)

babetoo said:


> you are most welcome. it makes two meals for me. hope u like it.


 babe,
letting you know my family especially the little guys loved the tacos from the ribs...they were outstanding.
kades


----------



## babetoo (Aug 28, 2009)

Goodweed of the North said:


> What's your favorite taco or burrito filling, and how do you make it/them?
> 
> Goodweed's Favorite taco filing - Shredded Beef
> Ingredients:
> ...


 
since i am making these only for myself, i use stew meat cooked in my small slow cooker. it gets very tender using this method and it is cheap. 

gotta do this maybe tomorrow , have some stew meat in freezer


----------



## babetoo (Aug 28, 2009)

kadesma said:


> babe,
> letting you know my family especially the little guys loved the tacos from the ribs...they were outstanding.
> kades


 
thanks for letting me know. my little ones like it too. grand and great grandkids.........i am so glad everyone liked it.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 28, 2009)

vyapti said:


> I cook lentils...



Anyone who puts lentils in a taco risks being haunted for life by the Taco Bell Chihuahua! 

My choice: Chopped steak.


----------



## vyapti (Aug 29, 2009)

tomorrow, I'm having lentils and cabbage.  I won't be haunted for sure.  I guarantee that there will be a wide buffer around me for the rest of the day =)


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 29, 2009)

Our favorites are (used separately, of course) shredded chicken, ground turkey, & catfish "nuggets".


----------



## mexican mama (Aug 31, 2009)

*cilantro*



vyapti said:


> I cook lentils with 1/3 salsa and 2/3 water.  That, along with spanish rice, tomato, cilantro and guacamole makes for a pretty tasty taco IMO.




cilantro really goes great with most mexican dishes...will try your recipe soon..thanks for the suggestion.




http://www.allaboutmexicanfood.com


----------



## Yakuta (Aug 31, 2009)

Just made tacos last night for dinner.  

Used ground turkey and a black bean salsa on top of it (black beans, garlic, jalapeno, tomato, red onion lime juice, cilantro, cumin powder, black pepper and salt).  

Ladeled the taco with ground turkey followed by the black bean salsa and then the regular cheese, sour cream, guacamole and lettuce.  

It was a hit with the kids.  The black bean salsa was so good and flavorful that I could eat a taco just made with that alone.  

So in addition to Vyapti's lentil suggestion, black beans are awesome as well and no one is going to hunt me down for using vegetarian options .  I am what I eat and it can be whatever I feel is good for me.


----------



## vyapti (Aug 31, 2009)

My boy left for the summer.  He came back squeezing fresh lime juice over everything.  I don't know why I never thought of it myself, a slice of lime squeezed over the top really works well.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 31, 2009)

vyapti said:


> My boy left for the summer. He came back squeezing fresh lime juice over everything. I don't know why I never thought of it myself, a slice of lime squeezed over the top really works well.


 
Look back a few posts at the Carne Asada recipe.  The lime and Cilantro are what make the recipe extra-yummy.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

